# My Home Theatre



## Guest (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm a newbie on here...so this is my first post, this is our current set-up.

Hitachi 50"LCD.
Denon 2808ci
Bell Expessvu 6100
Toshiba HD DVD A3
PS3
XBox 360
Nintendo Wii
Klipsch RF-63
Klipsch RC-64
Polk Fxi3
Energy Refrence Minis(for my surround backs)
2-Polk PSW-1000's 1 by my fronts, the other set 3ft behind our couch.:hsd:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Welcome to the forum :wave: :wave: :wave:

Nice set up ... don't forget to post pictures if you can :bigsmile: :yes:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the Shack!

Enjoy your stay here.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I copied this thread to the Member Introduction forum... :T

Welcome!


----------

